# Problem nach Kernelupdate



## Shockwhore (3. Mai 2004)

Hiho 


Ich habe meine 2.4.2.1er Kernel auf 2.6.5-10.14 geupdated .
Nach dem Neustart habe ich kein Sound mehr ich versuche über Yast2 unter Hardware meine sb live zu adden das funktioniert nicht ich bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung :



Das Kernelmodul snd-emu10k1 für die Soundunterstützung konnte nicht geladen werden . Ein möglicher Grund dafür können falsche Modulparameter sein , sowie ungültige io-oder irq Parameter.. 

Ich weiss nicht mehr weiter ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen

mfG

Shockwhore


----------



## Neurodeamon (4. Mai 2004)

http://sdb.suse.de/sdb/de/html/sound.html

Vielleicht hilft Dir diese Seite, ich kenne mich mit Suse nicht so gut aus.
Möglicherweise musst Du das Sound-Modul per Hand laden.

Ich vermute mal, das im Kernel die Sound Optionen nicht korrekt eingestellt sind.


----------



## Shockwhore (5. Mai 2004)

ich habs erfolgreich lösen können nachdem ich die generierte modprobe.conf geändert hab und alsaconf laufen lassen hab hat alles wunderbar geklappt und läuft einwandfrei .



mfG


----------

